# browned flour for controlling scours?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I was talking to a friend about calf scours (gosh don't I live a continental exciting life) and she said that what works for HER is to brown all-purpose flour in a dry pan until it is golden brown and then to put two tablespoons in the calf milk. She said it works like a charm. Has anyone ever heard of this? I sure haven't.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This might work for a calf that has gotten too much milk, but I doubt that it would take care of coccidisosis, or bacterial scours.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I have heard of just regular flour but not browned. Also heard of putting an egg in the milk. Had one with scours not too long ago and cleared him up with a couple of SMZ tablets, an egg in each bottle along with some Karo syrup. Still doing the egg and Karo as I don't think it can hurt and he's doing amazing now. So....here's hoping! LOL! 
An amish guy said he put flour and cayenne pepper in the bottle and another made a corn cob tea....never heard of that one! LOL!


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I had heard that trick for use on diaper rash.... for human babies..... 
Mine actually only had it once, but the browned flour Did work.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

The cayenne is good for a good many human ailments...put it straight on open, bleeding wounds, for instance. 

Try some grapefruit seed extract, maybe 16 drops per 1/2 gallon of milk. It's a triple antibiotic...antibiotic, antiviral and antifungal. Another herbal antibiotic is MEDITERRANEAN oregano oil, but I don't know how much of that might help. 

Activated charcoal is good for many stomach ailments in humans; maybe in bovines, too.

These are remedies we use ourselves in our home.


----------



## pshannon (May 6, 2015)

Yes, I have used browned flour for calves. It does work. Got the idea from my grandma from Ireland who raised calves for 75 years.


----------

